#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Super quadratics free pdf notes download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

## jony_chauhan

*Introduction:

Super ellipse* 

  	The Cartesian representation for a super ellipse is obtained from the  equation of an ellipse by allowing the exponent on the x and y terms to  be variable. The equation of a super ellipse is





  Similar Threads: Polygon tables free pdf notes download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Applications of computer graphics pdf notes free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Window port pdf notes for free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Transformation in 2-d graphics pdf notes free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Computer aided design introduction complete notes ebook free download pdf, Computer Aided Manufacturing pdf

----------


## saurab_gupta89

can anybody explain me the Use of Super quadratics surface and its significance?

----------


## dimpysingh

wonderful PDF to note down. its very much imformative i liked it a lot thanks for sharing it with us

----------


## dimpysingh

thats really the helpful PDF it is informative and is helping us to get some informative knowledges with us

----------

